# Makeup artist



## Cpaul03 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey guys! New to Specktra!! Wondering if anyone on here is a makeup artist?!  I'm an aspiring makeup artist to be. LOVE makeup and all things beauty. 
Any advice on how people got into the makeup business etc would be much appreciated  Looking forward to connecting with some like minded people!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome!

You should check out the Industry Discussion section.


----------



## Cpaul03 (Jan 30, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You should check out the Industry Discussion section.



Hey Shellygrrl, thanks I will do!


----------

